# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Liz McDonald (Beverley Callard)

## Perdita

Beverley Callard has revealed that Liz McDonald will soon become involved with another Coronation Street resident.

Speaking to DS at tonight's National Television Awards, Callard teased that "all sorts is just about to happen" for her alter ego.

"Liz goes from one trauma to another and from one man to another!" she said. "All sorts is just about to happen... it's very good.

"She's got a new man coming shortly and lots of heavy drama tinged with comedy."

Asked about Phil Collinson's appointment as the new Corrie producer, she added: "I'm really pleased. We're sad to be losing Kim Crowther because she's done a great job.

"I've not met Phil personally, but we've all heard great things so I'm looking forward to it."

DS

----------

PILKY (21-01-2010)

----------


## PILKY

sounds good cant wait

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Wonder who her new man will be?  Bill Webster maybe?

----------


## Perdita

I am thinking Ciaran maybe, although I don't expect it to last mind. Or Lewis, Audrey's escort might expand his circle of friends on Corrie.

----------


## tammyy2j

On the cover of a soap magazine its says its Ciaran - he will be a busy one with Michelle, Carla, Sunnita and now Liz to deal with

----------


## PILKY

> On the cover of a soap magazine its says its Ciaran - he will be a busy one with Michelle, Carla, Sunnita and now Liz to deal with



yeh it does i just bought that to

----------


## Chris_2k11

What do they all see in Liz?

----------


## Perdita

A micro skirt most of the time I guess. Although I think she looks good for her age  :Smile:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> What do they all see in Liz?


I often wonder that.  She'd look better if she didn't dress like that.

----------


## Perdita

Absolutely, I agree with you

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street favourite Beverley Callard is to leave the soap next year, it has been announced.

The actress - who has played Rovers Return landlady Liz McDonald on and off since 1989 - has made the decision to bow out of her iconic role to pursue pastures new.

In a statement, Callard explained: "I've loved every minute of my second stint on the street - it's always a difficult decision to make the leap but I returned for the 40th, so leaving for the 50th feels like perfect timing. 

"I'll miss everyone on the show but I'm looking forward to some new challenges and to see what life has to offer beyond Liz's famous mini skirts!"

Meanwhile, Coronation Street's series producer Phil Collinson said: "Bev has created an iconic and much-loved character in Liz. She will be greatly missed behind the bar of The Rovers by the viewers of the show. 

"She's a lovely lady and is such a talented actress. We all wish her well in whatever she does next and we hope to see the character of Liz return some time in the future. Plans are now being made for an exciting exit storyline for her departure next year."

----------

CrazyLea (20-10-2010), Dazzle (20-10-2010), lizann (20-10-2010), tammyy2j (20-10-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope she leaves with Jim

----------


## Perdita

She said on Loose Women she is leaving Corrie for a while, so she could be back  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Like most people who leave soaps to 'pursue new challenges' she will return when she discovers there is no work for her

----------


## CrazyLea

Yay. I really don't like Liz. This is great news  :Big Grin:  I hope she doesn't return again though grr.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

As Alan said many soapstars leave and return because they can't find the work.  Bev left before to run a pub but that went belly up.  I think she may be back in her shorts skirts sooner than she'd like to be.

----------


## lizann

I like to see Liz get a really good storyline (not about chasing men) like rape, cancer or assault maybe she could completely change her image also

Another that dont die from tram crash

----------


## Perdita

Beverley Callard has admitted that quitting Coronation Street was one of the most difficult decisions she has ever made.

The actress announced earlier today that she is leaving her role as Liz McDonald early next year in order to pursue pastures new.

Speaking on ITV1's Loose Women this afternoon, Callard explained: "I've made a massive decision over the last few months, a big one, one of the hardest ones I've ever made - I've decided to leave Coronation Street for a while."

She added: "It's not because I'm disloyal - I love it. As you know, I'll always be loyal to the show. But as an actor, I just want to go back on stage again for a while and maybe do some other things.

"I'm getting married, as you all know, and I want some time with my new husband. But I will always be loyal."

Callard has played the role of Liz on and off since 1989.

----------


## alan45

Kym Marsh has admitted that she was "gutted" when she first heard that her Coronation Street co-star Beverley Callard had decided to quit the soap.

Callard recently revealed that she is bowing out of her role as Weatherfield's Liz McDonald in order to pursue new projects.

Writing in her New magazine column in response to Callard's announcement, Marsh commented: "We're very close and so she told me the news before it hit the headlines - I was gutted."

The actress - who plays barmaid Michelle Connor - added: "I'm going to miss her so much, but she's got to do what's best for her and I fully support her. Of course I'll still see her out of work and, as she's a very creative person, I'm certain she'll take on other TV roles in the future."

On screen next week, viewers will see Liz and Michelle clash in The Rovers as they fall out over Ciaran McCarthy - prompting Michelle to quit her job at the pub.

Callard will make her departure from Coronation Street early next year.


More ramblings from the publicity seeking Ms Marsh

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I like to see Liz get a really good storyline (not about chasing men) like rape, cancer or assault maybe she could completely change her image also
> 
> Another that dont die from tram crash


Unless she gets badly injured and dies in the new year.  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Beverley Callard has married her partner Jon McEwan.

The actress, who plays Liz McDonald in the ITV1 soap, wed McEwan at the Hazelwood Castle Hotel near Leeds yesterday, the Daily Mail reports. The couple confirmed their engagement in June.

Guests at the ceremony included Alison King, who plays Carla Connor, Charles Lawson (Jim MCDonald) and Ryan Thomas (Jason Grimshaw).

Callard announced earlier this month that she will be leaving Coronation Street in the New Year.

----------


## alan45

She may be leaving Coronation Street, but Beverley Callard has assured fans that she won't be disappearing off the face of the earth.

The actress, who plays pub landlady Liz McDonald, will be saying goodbye to the famous cobbles next year so she can focus on her new marriage to Jon McEwan - but promises not to desert viewers.

"I bet everybody thinks I'll be going into a panto, but I have bigger plans than that - I am definitely not doing that," she told OK! magazine.

"I have a couple of projects which are very exciting. I do want to go back on stage and I will definitely do that. I want a live audience again."

She added: "I just feel like I've got to give this special relationship with Jon and my marriage a chance. I'm not saying I'll never go back though, but it will be so lovely just spending time together - going away and not having to learn lines all the time."

Bev is thrilled about her forthcoming exit, although she doesn't know how bosses will write her off.

"There are some really exciting plans in the pipeline and I can't wait to read the scripts to find out what they have in store for me," she said.

"But it won't be a tram on my head - unless they've decided to do that and they've not told me!"

----------


## Perdita

Liz McDonald will exit 'Coronation Street' as part of a "massive" storyline. 

Actress Beverley Callard - who has played the bolshie barmaid on and off for over 20 years - won't rule out playing Liz again, and teased that her alter-ego may not be the only character saying goodbye to the ITV1 soap in the new year.

She exclusively told BANG Showbiz: "I'm not saying I'll never play Liz again, they're not killing her off and they do want her to come back.

"It's a fantastic exit and it's absolutely massive, but Liz may not be leaving on her own!"

Despite being pleased to leave behind the show's "relentless schedule", Beverley admitted choosing whether to leave 'Coronation Street' was an "agonising decision" because she gets on so well with her fellow cast members.

She explained: "It really was an agonising decision to leave. I gave my notice in the summer and my exit will be at the start of next year. I've just got married, I want more time at home because it's such a relentless schedule.

"It was a massive decision because you know you've got a regular paycheque and you're working with all your best friends. Simon Gregson (Steve McDonald), Katherine Kelly (Becky McDonald), Kym Marsh (Michelle Connor) and I work together every day - I'll be very emotional saying goodbye to them. The tears will most certainly be flowing."

I would like to see her with Jim

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Beverley Callard has admitted that she would not be able to resist the opportunity to join rival soap EastEnders.

The actress - set to bow out as Rovers Return landlady Liz McDonald in the New Year - recently filmed scenes in Albert Square's Queen Vic for Children In Need special East Street, which saw the residents of Weatherfield descend on Walford and vice versa.

Among the humorous moments featured in East Street was the surprise 'revelation' that Liz is the biological mother of Walford favourite Kat Moon (Jessie Wallace).

Speaking to The Mirror, Callard explained: "I loved working with Jessie Wallace - I adore her. It was hard not to get the giggles. We were shooting a piece of history. I felt honoured."

Asked whether she would sign up for a Walford stint for real, she replied: "I could not say no. I'd give it a go - just for a while. I'd love to go back and play Kat's mum."

Callard announced her decision to leave Coronation Street in October, and Liz's departure is expected to air in the early part of 2011.

Discussing what is in store, Callard said: "My exit is fantastic. I don't die so Liz will be back. After I handed my notice in, I didn't know if they were going to kill Liz off or not, but they said they would like me to come back. I agonised over leaving because I love Coronation Street. But I want to go on stage and I have exciting plans."

----------


## alan45

Beverley Callard has admitted that she "agonised" over her decision to quit Coronation Street. 

The actress, who plays Rovers Return landlady Liz McDonald, announced that she was leaving the ITV soap in October. 

Speaking on Lorraine, Callard told guest-host Fiona Phillips: "Well, as you know I've just got married a few weeks ago and I agonised about it long and hard, because in this business it is difficult to get a regular paycheque."

"I love [Corrie] and I will always be loyal to it," she said. "I just needed to have a break from that relentless schedule, really. I want to spend a bit more time with John and a bit more time babysitting my grandsons and everything.

Callard, who recently revealed that her exit plot will be "massive", added: "I go back in the New Year to film my exit. I can't tell you what it is - I'm not allowed! It's really exciting.

"I want everyone to miss me. I'm not saying I'll never play Liz again... I don't think they are going to kill her!"

----------


## Snagglepus

What has happened to Liz? She was "in the back" "at the hairdressers" "gone to Spain". Has she just not turned up for work and upset the storylines?
What has happened about Jim coming to see her and getting a beating from Owens cronies, it seems to have been forgotten about.
Why has she now "gone to Spain", I don't remember any reason in the story for this?

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not sure, I've been wondering the same.  Does anyone know what's happened to Liz McDonald?

----------


## lizann

Is she in Spain with Andy?

----------


## Dazzle

> Is she in Spain with Andy?


I think she's supposed to be, yes.

----------


## Snagglepus

I have heard Steve mention his mother was in Spain, but don't remember seeing the story leading up to this. They appear to have been making excuses as to why she is not there, hence, "in the back" "having her hair done" etc, as if they have been caught on the hop, and it looks like they have had to drop other storylines because she is not there.
Has she quit and dropped them in it.

----------


## Perdita

She is due to leave this year, but I don't think she has gone already. I think she had time off to get married in real life.

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2011)

----------


## Snagglepus

If it was known she was having time off I am sure if the scriptwriers would have had her going to Spain as part of the story when she was last in the show, instead they seemed to be making excuses as to why she was not around.   They manage it ok when someone leaves to have a baby. She should be there with her family and the crisis they are going through.
It also happened with Gails dad, he never showed his face when she was having her crisis over the murder trial.
What sort of parents are they.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Soap parents luv. Just like Tracyluv and Peter there was no mention of who was looking after Amy or Simon when Tracy was in the pub with Ken and Derdrie and Peter was out for a meal with Leanne.

----------


## Perdita

Simon was having a sleep-over somewhere, can't remember where though at the moment.

----------


## alan45

CORRIE landlady Liz McDonald's final scenes will mirror Bet Lynch's exit - with a poignant last look around the Rovers Return.
Liz, will finish her shift, lovingly place the bar towels over the beer pumps and slowly put on her coat.

Viewers will see Liz walk slowly to the door and pause for a final time before flicking off the light.

Bosses hope the emotional scenes - just like those of Bet actress Julie Goodyear, in 1995 - will win 20million viewers when they air on ITV1 next month.

Miniskirt-wearing Liz, played by Beverley Callard since 1989, runs out on son Steve to start a new life in Spain after failing to buy the pub for herself.

And she goes without saying goodbye to ex-husband Jim McDonald (Charles Lawson) - who is jailed for 20 years for a failed bid to rob a bank to get money for the pub.

The ex-squaddie gets such a long stretch due to his conviction for drug-dealer Jez Quigley's murder in 2000.

He begs Liz to wait for him.

She agrees, but after leaving the jail she secretly quits the country.

In October last year Beverley announced she was quitting the soap to spend more time with new husband Jon McEwan.

And she hoped leaving would help her return to full health after suffering a career-threatening breakdown in 2009.

Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson) is left as the only member of the family on the Street.

But Liz's departure leaves his future in the pub uncertain.

(c) The Sun

----------


## alan45

Beverley Callard has been wondering who will become the new Rovers Return landlady when she leaves Corrie.

The actress, who first joined Corrie as Liz McDonald more than 20 years ago, is set to say an emotional goodbye to the cobbles this spring.

But she told Inside Soap: "I'll be at home watching like everyone else. I'm interested to see who'll rescue the pub if Steve (Simon Gregson) has to sell-up."

Bev, a former landlady in real-life, added: "It's tough for publicans now, so it won't be an easy ride for anyone."

She joked: "Tracy (Kate Ford) could end up getting the pub. But she'd have no customers and it wouldn't last for long.

"I'm not sure if any of the current cobbles locals would be interested in buying into it, either.

"Maybe someone new could arrive to try to make a go of things. Steve still owns the pub right now though, so it depends if he's willing to hand over the reins or persevere."

----------


## alan45

Beverley Callard has revealed that she will film her Coronation Street exit next week.

The actress announced her decision to quit her role as Rovers Return landlady Liz McDonald last October. Press reports have claimed that her final scenes will see Liz bid an emotional farewell to the pub before leaving Weatherfield by herself.

Asked if the door was being left open for a potential return to the ITV1 soap during an appearance on This Morning, Callard said: "I think it is, but we've not actually filmed it yet. I think a lot of the newspapers have run stories about the exit."

She teased: "There's a couple of different versions anyway and so no one really knows yet. I believe I film it next week - either Wednesday or Thursday and so I'm not sure exactly what happens myself, but I don't think she dies."

Speaking about her decision to leave, Callard added: "I needed to take some time off, just for me really. I took some time off last year - they gave me some time.

"Then the new producer Phil Collinson said, 'Come back and shoot this amazing storyline'. When I read the script, I just thought, 'I can't say no to this!'.

----------


## Perdita

Katherine Kelly has revealed it's war between Coronation Street barmaids Becky and Liz McDonald, as they go head-to-head to decide who will be crowned queen of the Rovers Return. 

Becky (Katherine), who has been holding the fort in Liz's absence, decides she doesn't want to give up her grip that easily when the matriarch (played by Beverley Callard) returns to Weatherfield.

"War has been declared, and may the best woman win. Only one woman can win this - it's about territory, it's about the Rovers, it's about who is queen of the Rovers and there can only be one winner," Katherine teased on the soap's official website.

Liz's Weatherfield comeback adds more stress for Becky.

"It's all a bit much for poor old Becky at the moment. I think she wishes she was back on that beach in Spain," Katherine continued.

"She's got Max, that's the important thing, he is the light in her life. Her and Steve are same as ever, (relations with the) Alahans are not so good, Tracy - that's not so good - and then Liz comes back all of a sudden. It's a very timely return."

When Liz tries to "bully" Becky out of the pub, she meets resistance.

"When Becky's drunk, she thinks, 'No, Liz, you get out. I'm the queen of the Rovers and this is my home. It is fabulous!'" added Katherine, who is up for best actress at the British Soap Awards for her performance as Becky.

PA

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street legend Beverley Callard has revealed that she is relieved her character hasn't been killed off.

The actress, who announced last year that she would be leaving her role as Liz McDonald, confessed that she thought Liz might have perished in the tram crash.

She admitted to The People: "I told the producers last summer I wanted to leave and was sure they'd kill Liz off in the 50th anniversary tram crash. I was so relieved to learn she wouldn't die.

"My exit storyline is great. I wish I could tell you how good it is but I'd be in big trouble. In typical Liz style it involves men. But not just the one man - I am talking men.

"I may go back one day. I may find that I miss everything about the Street too much. The people there are my best friends in the world. I simply can't imagine not working."

Callard recently admitted that she quit the show because the filming schedule was "exhausting".

DS

----------


## Perdita

Episode: 1
Thursday, 21 April 2011, 9:00PM - 10:00PM


It is the end of a Corrie era as the nation prepares to say farewell to one of the best-loved characters in British soap history. 

Liz McDonald, landlady of the Rovers and queen of the miniskirt, is leaving Coronation Street after more than 20 years behind the bar. 

In this half-hour tribute on ITV1, friends and colleagues applaud the work of actress Beverley Callard, who has played Liz since arriving on the soap in 1989. The programme looks back at some of Liz’s greatest storylines and Beverley answers the question that everyone is asking: has one of TV’s treasures really gone for good… or will she one day return to Weatherfield? 

The show reveals how Beverley made the character of Liz McDonald her own and established Liz as the leader of the McDonald clan. It explains how the family was created and how Beverley had a part to play in casting her two onscreen sons. 

The programme also looks back at how Liz has worked her way through a string of unsuitable men – and a wardrobe full of unsuitable clothes. Farewell Liz is narrated by Denise Welch and includes interviews with Beverley herself, Charlie Lawson, Nicholas Cochrane, Julie Goodyear, Suranne Jones, Simon Gregson, Craig Charles, Kate Ford, Anne Kirkbride, Mervyn Watson and Kym Marsh.


ITV

----------


## Perdita

Beverley Callard has admitted that she often neglected her health during her 22-year stint on Coronation Street.

The actress, who will be seen leaving Weatherfield in the coming weeks, told TV Times that the demands of being a regular on such a high-profile soap left her feeling exhausted and concerned for her health.

"Coronation Street is relentless," she explained. "For years I've put the job before everything. It's the only way to survive in that programme, but I'd put the job before my health and I can't do that anymore."

Callard has previously spoken out about suffering from depression and said that the treatment she receives for the condition had motivated her to make the decision to leave the cobbles after two decades.

"I'm still on medication and I just need some time for me. It wouldn't be fair to keep on working and make a commitment I couldn't keep," she commented.

The 54-year-old also revealed that her last scenes were particularly emotional.

Callard said: "At one point, the make-up artist, Jane, was shouting at me from behind the set, trying to be harsh with me to stop me crying."

DS

----------


## Perdita

Beverley Callard has admitted that she expected Liz McDonald to be killed off when she quit Coronation Street.

The actress announced that she was leaving her role as the Rovers Return landlady last October. Callard previously confessed that she was "so relieved" to learn that Liz would survive the 50th anniversary tram crash.

"When I handed in my notice last summer, I thought they'd probably kill me off in the tram crash," she told TV Times. "They've been very good to me; they wanted to leave the door open and wanted Liz to come back at some point and I would never say never, that's for sure."

Asked what her plans for the future are, Callard said: "I couldn't stop being an actress. But what I don't want to do is play Liz under another name. If anything is like Liz, then I'd rather go back and play Liz."

However, the 54-year-old, who filmed her exit last month, said that she does not keep any of her character's infamous outfits.

"No, most days, I went to work and wished I was playing Emily Bishop, because at least she's warm and covered up," she quipped. "Although [my husband] Jon would sometimes see the outfits and say, 'Can you come home in that? Can you wear that in the bedroom?' I don't, I hasten to add!"

DS

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street guest star Rebecca Callard has revealed that she would like to return to the soap for more episodes in the future.

The actress recently filmed a short guest stint in the role of Ruth, a convict who will soon befriend Fiz Stape behind bars before things turn sour when it emerges that she has been dealing drugs at the prison.

Speaking to Inside Soap about her time at Coronation Street, Callard admitted: "It was so much fun to play a baddie because I'm not hard in real life at all. A few people have said to me that I'm going to be hated, so maybe I'll change my hair now!"

Discussing the chances of a comeback for Ruth, she continued: "At the moment, I have the summer off to look after my children, but I'd definitely love to do more episodes. I really like playing Ruth, so hopefully she'll be back at some point."

Rebecca is the daughter of former Coronation Street star Beverley Callard, who bowed out from her role as Liz McDonald earlier this year.

Discussing her mum, Rebecca said: "She'll definitely be tuning in, and she also gave me lots of technical advice about how Coronation Street is filmed."

The character of Ruth will be introduced in Monday night's Coronation Street double bill.

----------


## alan45

Corrie newcomer Rebecca Callard talks about her character Ruth
Rebecca Callard, daughter of Beverley Callard who played Liz, was on ITV's This Morning earlier today talking about her character Ruth, who makes her on screen debut tonight as a fellow prisoner of Fiz Stape.

Rebecca said that her character will be "formidable, really interesting, hard and tough," and she is something completely different from the characters in costume dramas that she usually plays.

She added that she wouldn't want to be a character relating to Liz, as "it's nice to be doing something for myself." She insisted that although lots of people have said she only got the part because of her mum because that isn't obviously isn't true.

Rebecca will only be in nine episodes at first and she doesn't know if she can come back. She would like to though.

----------


## alan45

Seems getting your kit off isn't restricted to the young actresses! Four women in their 50s, two of them former soap stars and two from the talk show, Loose Women, have posed nude in protest, upset because there are so few good roles for women as they age. One of them is former Corrie star, Beverly Callard, who played Liz McDonald. Now, the way I see it, Bev had a great role but gave it up. It was her choice to leave Coronation Street, after all. I suppose she's finding it difficult to get another good role and that's probably the reason she participated. 

Bev says she's less confident as she gets older because, these days, it seems like women over 35 are having less opportunities, much less women in their 40s and 50s. There are good parts but sometimes they have to be self-created and produced like the recent Scott and Bailey. It seems like the soaps are still writing for women of all ages but still focus on the younger women.

----------

Glen1 (20-09-2011), parkerman (15-11-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Beverley Callard has been forced to pull out of a pantomime in Sheffield for health reasons.

The actress, best known for her role as Weatherfield favourite Liz McDonald, had been scheduled to appear as the Wicked Queen in a production of Sleeping Beauty at the city's Lyceum Theatre.

Callard will now be replaced in the part by Margi Clarke, who played Coronation Street's Jackie Dobbs.

"I am so disappointed that I won't be able to take to the stage in Sleeping Beauty at the Lyceum this Christmas," Callard told the Manchester Evening News. "I am particularly sorry I won't have the opportunity to work with Damian Williams and Sid Sloane on this brilliant show."

She continued: "It's great my fellow Coronation Street cast member Margi has been able to take the wicked crown on. I know she'll have a fantastic time over the festive period and I wish all the cast and the audiences a very happy Christmas."

Dan Bates, chief executive of Sheffield Theatres, added: "We are sorry Beverley can't join us for Sleeping Beauty and we send her our best wishes for a speedy recovery."

Callard bowed out from Coronation Street earlier this year.

----------


## alan45

> Former Coronation Street star Beverley Callard has been forced to pull out of a pantomime in Sheffield for health reasons.


Oh Yes She Has

----------


## parkerman

> Seems getting your kit off isn't restricted to the young actresses! Four women in their 50s, two of them former soap stars and two from the talk show, Loose Women, have posed nude in protest, upset because there are so few good roles for women as they age. One of them is former Corrie star, Beverly Callard, who played Liz McDonald. Now, the way I see it, Bev had a great role but gave it up. It was her choice to leave Coronation Street, after all. I suppose she's finding it difficult to get another good role and that's probably the reason she participated. 
> 
> Bev says she's less confident as she gets older because, these days, it seems like women over 35 are having less opportunities, much less women in their 40s and 50s. There are good parts but sometimes they have to be self-created and produced like the recent Scott and Bailey. It seems like the soaps are still writing for women of all ages but still focus on the younger women.


No chance of getting Michelle Keegan to join the protest is there?


Just asking.... :Big Grin:

----------

alan45 (15-11-2011)

----------


## alan45

Just so long as Mary and Emily don't join. Surprised Sally Webster hasn't joined seeing as she is regularly sans knickers

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE favourite Bev Callard is broke after being hit with a tax bill of Â£60,000.  

 The 55-year-old actress â who quit as Street barmaid Liz McDonald 13 months ago â has been served with a bankruptcy order. 

And she could be forced to sell her home in Salford â close to Manchesterâs Granada TV studios, where Corrie is filmed â to pay her debts. 

Last night mum-of-two Bev admitted she was in dire straits. A close pal said: âSheâs no option but to go bankrupt if the tax office refuse to budge.â 

Bev has been summoned to Official Receiversâ offices in Manchester â under her married name Beverley McEwan â to discuss the crisis. 

Ill health left her unable to work for months after leaving the Street. 

She has now signed up for a new series of Manchester-based BBC comedy In With the Flynns. Then she will join the first touring production of comedy drama Little Voice. 

But the pal said: âIt will take a while for her to get back on her feet financially and catch up from where she was.â It is not the first time four-times wed Bev has had financial problems. 

Twelve years ago she and ex-hubby Steve Callard were chased by the taxman for Â£26,000. 

Then in 2008 she was forced to sell her six-bed house when her pub business went bust with debts of Â£218,000. 

Bev blamed the credit crunch and smoking ban. 

Last night her spokesman declined to comment.

----------


## alan45

Maybe she ould come back to the Rovers to replace St. Ella

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Beverley Callard has revealed that she was putting her mother first by quitting Coronation Street.

Callard's character Liz McDonald, the Rover's Return landlady, was last seen in Weatherfield in April 2011.

Speaking to The Mirror, the actress opened up about her struggle with her late mother, who lost her long battle with Alzheimer's in January.

She explained: "Being ill and wanting to spend time with Mum was the real reason I had to quit Corrie last spring.

"[Alzheimer]'s is the cruellest of illnesses. It takes people and robs them of everything that made them them. By the time they are finally released from it and die there is nothing left.

"It pushed me into bankruptcy and I guess I'll be paying for it for years, but regrets? Not one. It was horrific. I've worked non-stop since I was 16 and somehow it all seemed it had been for nothing.

"Corrie schedules are full-on. It's all or nothing and I had to face a choice between the Street or Mum. I love everything about Corrie but there could only be one answer."

The 55-year-old has previously admitted that she enjoyed the ITV soap more when it aired three episodes per week back in the 1990s.

----------


## alan45

Bring Bev back. She was a better character, barmaid, manager,actor than St Ella

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Beverley Callard has suggested that a return to Coronation Street in the future is possible.

The actress, who played Rovers Return landlady Liz McDonald, made her last on-screen appearance on the ITV soap in April 2011.

When asked by the Daily Express whether she would ever reprise her role, Callard is quoted as replying: "The door is still open."

Callard announced that she was quitting her iconic Weatherfield part in October 2010, later revealing that she left to care for her mother who had Alzheimer's disease before dying in January.

The 55-year-old also suffered with depression during her last years on the serial, and the real-life publican filed for bankruptcy in May this year.


Liz McDonald made her Corrie debut on October 27 1989 along with ex-army sergeant husband Jim.

One of Corrie's former stalwarts, Liz arrived on the cobbles in 1989 with her then husband Jim (Charles Lawson). She disappeared suddenly in 2011 after her ex robbed a bank. Her son Steve (Simon Gregson) remains a resident on the Street.

The star also revealed that she has put on weight to coincide with her stage comeback in the three-month production of The Rise And Fall of Little Voice, in which she plays an alcoholic mother.

"The easy bit was putting on the weight. I've put on two stone as I was a little bit too slim," she added. "I ate everything that I don't usually eat. It's been wonderful. I've eaten Chinese takeaways and pizzas. I've gone up from a size 8 to a size 14."

----------


## alan45

BEVERLEY Callard is returning to Corrie — two years after she quit over mental health troubles.

The actress — who has played barmaid Liz McDonald since 1989 — will be back on screen in October to cause problems for TV son Steve.

Bev, 56, left the ITV show in 2011 fearing she was slipping into depression that had led to a breakdown in 2009 and controversial electric shock therapy.

But Street bosses now think she can cope after she successfully toured with stage show Little Voice earlier this year.


New producer Stuart Blackburn has offered her a six-month contract, thought to be worth around Â£50,000, with the hope of making it permanent.
An insider said: “Stuart’s a massive fan of Bev, and Liz is an iconic character. She left last time because she was poorly, but she’s fully recovered now.”

Bev left the soap in 1998, then returned five years later. She quit again in 2010, but rejoined the following year for a month.

She ran a pub with fourth hubby Jon Mc- Ewan but went bankrupt last year. She said: “It was horrific.”


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz2UkdV9yi7

----------


## alan45

BEVERLEY Callard is returning to Corrie â two years after she quit over mental health troubles.

The actress â who has played barmaid Liz McDonald since 1989 â will be back on screen in October to cause problems for TV son Steve.

Bev, 56, left the ITV show in 2011 fearing she was slipping into depression that had led to a breakdown in 2009 and controversial electric shock therapy.

But Street bosses now think she can cope after she successfully toured with stage show Little Voice earlier this year.


New producer Stuart Blackburn has offered her a six-month contract, thought to be worth around Â£50,000, with the hope of making it permanent.
An insider said: âStuartâs a massive fan of Bev, and Liz is an iconic character. She left last time because she was poorly, but sheâs fully recovered now.â

Bev left the soap in 1998, then returned five years later. She quit again in 2010, but rejoined the following year for a month.

She ran a pub with fourth hubby Jon Mc- Ewan but went bankrupt last year. She said: âIt was horrific.â


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz2UkdV9yi7

----------

Dazzle (30-05-2013), lizann (31-05-2013), tammyy2j (31-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

good to have her back behind the bar with steve

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Oh no, not her again!

----------


## Kim

Can't help but worry for her as I got the feeling from reading the article that her return was primarily driven by their financial situation.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Jack P Shepherd has praised the decision to bring back Liz McDonald.

Actress Beverley Callard yesterday (May 30) announced that she is reprising her role as Liz and will be back on screen from October.

While long-term plans for Liz are currently unknown, Shepherd - who plays David Platt - has called for her to get back behind the bar at the Rovers Return.

He told Digital Spy: "It's great that Bev is coming back. I've always loved her character. I think she's one of the best landladies there's ever been at The Rovers. She's always held the fort and she's always been a powerful, dominating barmaid.

"I think that's something that The Rovers needs, especially when Michelle Keegan leaves next year. It'd be nice to finally have Liz McDonald back in the pub. 

"And hopefully they'll put Steve McDonald back in the pub, too. That'd be good, because I think it works well and it's funny to watch."

Show bosses have confirmed that Liz returns to the cobbles when Steve approaches her for help in the midst of a crisis with girlfriend Michelle.

----------

tammyy2j (31-05-2013)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Jack P Shepherd has praised the decision to bring back Liz McDonald.

Actress Beverley Callard yesterday (May 30) announced that she is reprising her role as Liz and will be back on screen from October.

While long-term plans for Liz are currently unknown, Shepherd - who plays David Platt - has called for her to get back behind the bar at the Rovers Return.

He told Digital Spy: "It's great that Bev is coming back. I've always loved her character. I think she's one of the best landladies there's ever been at The Rovers. She's always held the fort and she's always been a powerful, dominating barmaid.

"I think that's something that The Rovers needs, especially when Michelle Keegan leaves next year. It'd be nice to finally have Liz McDonald back in the pub. 

"And hopefully they'll put Steve McDonald back in the pub, too. That'd be good, because I think it works well and it's funny to watch."

Show bosses have confirmed that Liz returns to the cobbles when Steve approaches her for help in the midst of a crisis with girlfriend Michelle.

----------


## alan45

The sooner they get her and Steve back behind the bar of the Rovers the better. Get rid of St. Ella and her gang.

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2013), tammyy2j (31-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder what crisis Steve has with Michelle?

Liz always got on well with Michelle from my memory

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Liz McDonald is to make a comeback to Coronation Street as landlady of the Rovers.

Actress Beverley Callard, who was behind the bar of the iconic pub bet*ween 2006 and 2011, will return to the ITV soap when Liz's son Steve (Simon Gregson) buys the Rovers from Stella (Michelle Collins).

An insider told the Daily Star: "The McDonalds have always had a soft spot for the Rovers. Steve would never have got rid of it if it wasn't for his financial problems when he was wed to Becky.

"So now that he can afford it again, he can't wait to get back in there."

Steve doesn't tell anyone about buying back the Rovers, other than Liz who returns in the autumn. Stella only knows that an unknown buyer is interested.

Stella tells Eva and Gloria in scenes airing next month: "I've got someone who's offered the asking price, it's a mystery buyer.

"Â£160,000 is a fair price, it's a lot of money. We're going to have to start packing today, we move out on Friday."

Liz was last seen on screen in April 2011, when she left Weatherfield after her on-off partner Jim (Charles Lawson) had put her through more heartbreak.

----------

Dazzle (14-08-2013), Ruffed_lemur (18-08-2013), tammyy2j (14-08-2013)

----------


## alan45

Hopefully if Steve does buy T'Rovers and puts Liz in charge then St. Ella will be made redundant and with her murdering hubbie carted off to the Big House there will be no place for her character and she can disappear back into the oblivion from whence she came.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hopefully if Steve does buy T'Rovers and puts Liz in charge then St. Ella will be made redundant and with her murdering hubbie carted off to the Big House there will be no place for her character and she can disappear back into the oblivion from whence she came.


Or back to live in Kev's house again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder where Steve's gets the cash to buy the pub from?

----------


## LostVoodoo

I've been living in London too long, Â£160,000 for a pub with a seemingly limitless number of bedrooms seems like a huge bargain!

----------

lizann (19-08-2013), Perdita (17-08-2013), Sammo1234 (20-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

talk about ground hog day.  why oh why bring  liz back into the rovers. i've got used to stella now, i want to see her stay at the rovers.

so far not overly keen on the direction stuart blackburn is taking the show.   if this was a school report it would read as follows:-


'stuart has the potential to do well, but must try and not copy other students work.  with more thought and attention to detail may help stuart achieve his goals. must try harder.'

----------

Ruffed_lemur (18-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

-------------------------------------------------------------------------deleted---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Liz McDonald will have to break up a fight upon her return to the Rovers.

It was announced last week that Liz (Beverley Callard) would make a comeback as the new landlady of the pub when her son Steve buys it off Stella.

However, a fight will break out between Kylie Platt and Tina McIntyre just as Liz walks back into the pub for the first time, the Daily Star reports.

Kylie will be furious with Tina after believing she is having an affair with her husband David.

Liz last worked behind the bar of the iconic pub between 2006 and 2011.

It was announced back in May that Callard would be reprising her role as Liz. Her first scenes will be aired in October.

----------

tammyy2j (22-08-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Simon Gregson has promised that viewers can expect lots of comedy when Beverley Callard reprises her role as Liz McDonald.

The actor's character Steve will soon spark Liz's return storyline by enlisting his mother's help as he plots to take over at the Rovers Return.

Steve makes his secret plans as he wants to put his girlfriend Michelle Connor (Kym Lomas) in a position of power at the pub. However, after helping Steve with the purchase, Liz refuses to be a silent partner in the business and arrives back in Weatherfield.

Speaking of the upcoming storyline, Gregson explained: "I think it is great - it is nice to have the McDonalds partly back together. Bev is very funny, very witty and very bubbly, so she is great to have around on set. There is scope for a lot of comedy there. 

"When Liz comes back, immediately the women join forces against Steve, which is great fun. Steve is not allowed to be grown up around his mum or any other woman - he is still a kid in their eyes. He partly embraces this as he likes an easy life. 

"Steve is very lazy - he can't be bothered with confrontation. His heart is in the right place, but he is just lazy."

The changeover at The Rovers comes as show bosses have decided to make Steve and Michelle more prominent on screen again after a quiet few months.

Gregson added: "I was surprised, but I love the fun element of it. Owning The Rovers is quite cool and it is the first time I have seen my name above the door, so I had a little moment there. Steve could never be the licensee before, but he can now as any criminal record has lapsed."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Beverley Callard has hinted that there could be a new man on the horizon for her character Liz McDonald when she returns to Weatherfield.

It was announced in May that the actress will reprise her role as former landlady Liz, after originally leaving in 2011.


Callard told the Radio Times: "Liz doesn't like to be on her own. At breakfast time, you do get to see Liz in a onesie because she hasn't got a boyfriend at the moment. 

"She wouldn't be seen dead in a onesie if she had a man. She's telling everyone she's single, but there is someone coming in for Liz. My God, it's so exciting, but I can't reveal anything else yet."

Callard also reveals that Liz will have come into money since living in Spain, and her return storyline will see her help son Steve purchase the Rovers Return.

She said: "She's been in Spain with Andy working in a health spa. Now don't ask me how, but she's accumulated loads of money, bought into the spa and it's done really well. 

"Then Steve phones her and tells her about his plans to buy the Rovers, which gives her the opportunity to come back.


"The script says that she always knew she'd come home because even though she loved it in Spain, it didn't feel like real life."

Speaking about how Liz will react to Michelle, the actress said: "For the last couple of years that I was there, Liz hated every girlfriend that Steve had.

"Every 18 months, I'd replay the same scenes and it was just so boring. So I told our current producer Stuart Blackburn about this and he assured me that they wouldn't be doing that this time around.

"So Liz and Michelle are getting on really well and Steve is caught in the middle, acting like a complete plonker as usual."

Coronation Street will air Liz McDonald's return later this month.

----------

tammyy2j (01-10-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I could see her with Tim  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> She said: "She's been in Spain with Andy working in a health spa. Now don't ask me how, but she's accumulated loads of money, bought into the spa and it's done really well.


Lol, I love it when the actors acknowledge things like this are a bit daft!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> She said: "She's been in Spain with Andy working in a health spa. Now don't ask me how, but she's accumulated loads of money, bought into the spa and it's done really well.


Lol, I love it when the actors acknowledge things like this are a bit daft!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Beverley Callard has opened up about the reasons surrounding her original exit from the soap in 2011.

The actress recently reprised her role as Liz McDonald. Her first scenes aired last week.

However, speaking to Reveal magazine, Callard has explained that returning to the show after two years was a big decision due to her battle with depression.

She said: "I left because I was poorly, and you can't dip in and out. If you're in it, you have to give it your all. Sometimes I give more than my all. 

"Sometimes I care too much and I've got to try not to. Not because I'm a goodie-goodie but because I'm a worrier and perfectionist. I know next week's lines already. Charlie (Lawson), who played Jim, used to say: 'Ask Callard, she's learning next f**king December's!' 

"The thing is, you pay a price for that, so I have got to try and relax more. I still take medication but I can listen to myself more."

Callard also revealed that she was riddled with nerves during her first day back on set, despite having played the character on and off for over 20 years.

"It was terrifying. I was driving in and I felt sick. It was like first day back at school after the holidays and I kept thinking: 'How does Liz actually speak, exactly what accent did I do?'

"Then I took a big deep breath and walked in, and half an hour later it truly was as if I'd never been away."

----------


## Perdita

Liz must be devastated when Tracy tells her what Tony has been up to? At first she doesnât quite believe it, itâs the morning of Steve and Michelleâs wedding when Tracy comes and pays her a visit. She starts to tell her that the man sheâs been with is not as true to her as she thought. At first Liz says no she doesnât believe it but then Tracy starts showing her text messages and reveals theyâve been having an affair. Liz still doesnât quite believe it until Tracy hits her with the killer blow that theyâve been trying to get the Rovers from under her. That just puts the lid on it for Liz and the only thing she can think is I canât ruin the wedding as sheâs worried Steve will sink back into his depression so she just puts a brave face on it.
After Tracy drops the bombshell on Liz is it Carla that she tells first? Carla is the first person she tells yes, then Eileen and Erica, so at some point Tony will have to face this posse of vengeful women who all feel immense hatred towards him
How does she stop herself from instantly confronting Tony? Sheâs just thinking about Steve and Michelleâs wedding day and what a delicate place Steve is at with his recovery. But she canât bear for Tony to touch her, all she can do is keep looking at Tracy and Amy, this is not just any woman whoâs betrayed her itâs the mother of her grandchild, the daughter of her best friend. Liz is just waiting, which is brilliant.
Is she annoyed with herself for not spotting something was amiss in the relationship? It kills her, she asks Eileen how she could have been such a mug, all that time and not one bit of it was real.
Will Liz look back and wonder if the way she treated Tony might have contributed to why he had the affair? She certainly might, but the thing with Liz is she would have always put Steve and his illness first because sheâs that sort of woman. She goes through moments of thinking she asked for it but then as soon as that thought comes into her head and she thinks about Tracy she realises no I didnât ask for this.
Is she upset or more angry?Both, she goes from one extreme to the other, thereâs enormous explosions which is great but you have to wait quite a while for that. Sheâs trying to be sensible and react with dignity but she canât quite keep hold of it all the time which is fantastic to play. Itâs constantly bubbling just beneath the surface.
Does Liz want revenge on Tracy and Tony? At first sheâs just a bit numb but it does start to get worse and worse, Tracy is just so irritating, youâd want to batter her. Tracy always has an agenda and Liz is just the opposite; sheâs open, if she wants to say something she just says it, whereas Tracy manipulates and is much more devious and Liz canât get her head round that really.
How quickly does Liz move onto her new man Dan? Itâs definitely a rebound relationship, under other circumstances she might have stepped back a bit but she has to show Tony heâs not the only man alive and there is live after Tony. Danâs quite sexy, obviously heâs younger than Liz, they all are! Liz knows him already because he works at the brewery, heâs previously taken a shine to Liz and she almost said yes to a date with him in the past but then Tony came along (nb. this is backstory). So she sees him again and they begin to date but what Liz doesnât know is that he has history with another woman on the street already.
So is Liz going to be unlucky in love again? I hope not but I would think so.
Is Tony now out of Lizâs hair for good? Well heâs not on the scene at the moment but he has still got a share in the Rovers and Iâm not sure heâs prepared to let Liz go without a fight. I donât think weâve seen the last of Tony...

----------

maidmarian (18-05-2015), swmc66 (19-05-2015), tammyy2j (19-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I like Liz glad she always picks herself up quickly

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Carla buy Liz's share of the pub or Steve's share which was being sold to Travis Ltd aka Tony and Tracy?

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Carla buy Liz's share of the pub or Steve's share which was being sold to Travis Ltd aka Tony and Tracy?


I presume she buys Liz's share.  I doubt Tony would put his share back on the market so quickly - and without telling Tracey.

----------


## swmc66

After they split up i siuppose Tracy and Tony set up house together.

----------


## lizann

> Does Carla buy Liz's share of the pub or Steve's share which was being sold to Travis Ltd aka Tony and Tracy?


 must be liz as steve and michelle signed contracts to sell to the travis company or does that sale not go through

----------


## lizann

> Does Carla buy Liz's share of the pub or Steve's share which was being sold to Travis Ltd aka Tony and Tracy?


 must be liz as steve and michelle signed contracts to sell to the travis company or does that sale not go through

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Liz McDonald is left devastated next week as she discovers that she has been badly betrayed by her partner Tony Stewart.

When Tracy Barlow's plot to seize the Rovers Return is thwarted, she reveals the whole dastardly plan to Liz in a desperate act of revenge - choosing the day of Steve and Michelle's wedding for maximum impact.

Here, Beverley Callard - who plays Liz - reveals all the gossip on what's ahead for her character in the aftermath of the heartbreaking revelations.

How does Liz react when Tracy tells her about the affair with Tony?
"At first Liz doesn't quite believe it. She's not concerned about the dodgy things that Tracy and Tony might get up to at Barlow's Buys, but she doesn't believe Tony would do anything else. Tracy then starts to show her texts which prove they've been having an affair. Liz still doesn't quite believe it, but she soon starts to realise there could be some truth to it. 

"Tracy also tells Liz that they've been trying to get The Rovers from underneath her as well. That just puts the lid on it for Liz, but the one thing she's thinking is that she can't let it ruin the wedding day for Steve and Michelle."

Is it hard for Liz not to let it affect the big day?
"Liz thinks Steve will sink back into his depression because he's still on the edge of his recovery at the moment. Because of that, she just puts a brave face on it throughout the wedding and she just can't bear Tony to touch her at all. All she can do is look at Tracy and Amy during the ceremony. It's not just another woman that Tony has cheated with - it's the mother of her grandchild and the daughter of her very best friend. 

"Liz also believed that Tony was the love of her life. She knew that he was a bit of a wheeler dealer, but she was also attracted to that sense of danger. Liz wouldn't go out with an estate agent, would she, let's face it?!"

Does Liz kick herself for not spotting the signs?
"I've actually just been filming some scenes where Liz says to Eileen, 'How could I be such a mug? There we were all that time, and not one bit of it was real'. There are enormous explosions ahead from Liz, but you have to wait quite a while for that! At first, I think think Liz is trying to be as sensible as she can be. She's trying to react with dignity, but she just can't quite keep hold of it all the time - which is great to play!"

We know that Andrew Paul has been cast as Liz's next love interest, Dan. Is this just a rebound relationship?
"It definitely is a rebound relationship, but it's great and it's much more than I thought it was going to be. Corrie's producer Stuart [Blackburn] had told me a little bit about it, but when I saw that they'd cast Andrew, I was delighted - he's a great actor. 

"Liz knows Dan already because he works at the brewery. Even though the viewers have not seen him before, the backstory is that he has already taken a shine to Liz in the past. Liz almost said yes to a date with him, but then Tony came along and took all her attentions. 

"Liz sees Dan again and they begin to date, but what she doesn't know is that he has history with another character on Coronation Street already. He's going to be in the show for a while."

Do you think Liz will be unlucky in love again?
"Well I hope not, but I would think so! I said to Stuart and one of the script editors, 'Can I please have a really nice relationship?' and they said 'No!'"

We know that Tony does a runner shortly after the truth has been revealed about the affair. Is he leaving the show?
"No, he's not leaving. He only does a runner for now - so he's gone for a little while. What you'll see is that he won't let Liz go. Tony and Dan will get heavily involved as well further on down the line, which is quite good. There's a lot of confrontation there! We haven't seen the scripts for that yet.

"The writers keep telling me that Liz and Tony could get back together. I have to say, as an actor playing Liz, I can't see how. I can't see that Liz would ever forgive Tracy or forgive Tony for what they've done, but the storyliners keep telling me that they will put them back together at some point. I don't know much about that yet. What I will say is that Terence Maynard is fantastic to work with - he's just a joy."

Liz tries to get through the day 
Â© ITV
Liz tries to get through the day

Is Eileen slightly smug when it all goes wrong with Liz and Tony?
"No, but we did think it would be quite predictable. We thought we'd get lots of, 'I told you so' and that Eileen might be a bit smug about it, but there's actually none of that at all. Of course Liz hasn't got Deirdre to talk to, so it's Eileen and Erica who are supporting Liz. I've known Claire King for years and you start to see more of that friendship with Erica, which is great. 

"But Eileen really feels for Liz and she really puts Tony in his place as well - she's definitely all for Liz and not for him. Even Jason is on Liz's side!"

What is Liz's state of mind as time goes on?
"At first she's just a bit numb, but then I think it begins to get worse and worse for her. Especially because the character of Tracy is so annoying - you'd batter her, wouldn't you?! (Laughs.) The scenes coming up are great, that's all I can say!"

Does Liz have trust issues now? Could that affect things with Dan?
"She's bound to have. You'd be rummaging through his pockets, wouldn't you?! I so hope we get scenes like that! She'd be going bananas, so I hope they do all that. Liz must be thinking, 'Oh God, I'm never going to fall in love again - I'm just going to be stuck on my own'. I hope that comes through in the scripts I'm about to do."

Does Liz look back and think she took Tony for granted when she was so distracted by Steve's depression?
"I think she certainly would, but the problem with Liz is that she'd always put Steve first. She's just that sort of woman. She'd do anything to make sure Steve is happy. I think Liz might think she brought it on herself, but we've not quite got to that part yet. She starts to wonder if she asked for it, but as soon as she thinks about the fact that it was Tracy, she realises she didn't ask for this."

Tracy and Liz watch as the flats burn
Â© ITV
Tracy and Liz

Obviously it's part of the job, but do you ever find it difficult when you suddenly have to film kissing scenes with a new man?
"I do find that quite difficult, actually. Sometimes you have to do the scenes where you're kissing each other before you've done the ones where you're getting to know each other! That's not happened yet with Andrew and I, but I dread reading the scenes where she goes to bed with him for the first time. You think, 'Please don't make it too soon!' I've only just started working with him, so we'll have to wait and see what happens!"

What does Liz wear to Steve and Michelle's wedding?
"Oh it's awful - just awful! They've done my hair like Amy Winehouse gone wrong. Liz has got this skintight black and white Lycra dress. There's also a black and white monochrome jacket that just doesn't match the dress at all! (Laughs.) Also the shoes - I have never, ever worn such painful shoes in my life. Believe me, I had Uggs on every chance I got!" 

How do you feel about Liz still having such a daring dress sense? Do you ever refuse to worse anything?
"When I first came back I asked if I could tone her down, but then suddenly they'll say, 'Oh but it's her son's wedding!' or 'Oh, she's going to this event!' The worst part is having to come out of my dressing room and into the cast green room in Liz's clothes!

"Just occasionally I will refuse to wear something. Yesterday they got me the lowest cut top I've ever seen. I just said, 'No I don't think so. I think if I was 16 and looked like Michelle Keegan, I might go for that! But I'm too pale and too old!'"

Tony puts pressure on Liz to get Steve and Michelle to find a buyer for their half of the pub.
Â© ITV
Liz and Tony

It sounds like a busy time for you at the moment - how's the schedule?
"I've been told that I've not got a day off until after the live episode in September. At the moment it's not too bad, though. I'm in all day every day because Liz is in The Rovers, but lots of the other cast are in for one scene, then they have four scenes off, then they do another scene and then have another four scenes off. Your day is so long then. With mine, if they're well-written and if you love the scripts, then you just sail through it and you're buzzing. 

"Sometimes you do think, 'Ooh, I'm not sure she'd say that', but I'm straight on the phone if that happens, I'm terrible. Malcolm Hebden has just said that maybe I'm too forthright! (Laughs.) But I know Liz better than lots of people do. It's rare that I have to phone up, but if there was something I wasn't happy about in a script, I would ring up and say, 'Please would you have a think about this?' But when it's such good stuff, it does keep you buzzing."

We also have the big fire to look forward to next week. What was it like to film those scenes?
"We had two weeks of night shoots - 6pm to 6am. In a way, we had such good fun because it was almost like the old days of Coronation Street. I was working with Kate Ford, Jane Danson, David Neilson and Ali King. There was also Alan Halsall and Mike Le Vell - God, we missed Mike when he was away.

"You get some members of cast who moan if they've got one scene. We are a big family and we do all look after each other, but there are some in a family you love more than others, you know?! I have to be truthful! (Laughs.) 

Fire takes hold of the building
Â© ITV
Fire at Victoria Court

"It's such a naff thing to say that we're all just one big family and we all love each other. Sometimes if you're working with someone and you've got scene after scene after scene and they're moaning, you think, 'Shut up, you've only worked two days this week!' (Laughs.) We do have the whingers, same as anybody does!

"But on the night shoots, we didn't have any of those and we just had an amazing time. One night Alan came in and he brought 135 Krispy Kreme doughnuts. Another night Amy Kelly who plays Maddie brought in boxes of jelly babies and Maltesers. On the last night, I took in seven bottles of wine. Even though the shoots were quite gruelling, we all said it was just like the old days. We just did it and the weather could have been so much worse than it was!"

----------

Dazzle (22-05-2015), maidmarian (21-05-2015), swmc66 (23-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Really down to earth women ..now i am wondering who complains a lot on the set.

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2015), maidmarian (23-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Really down to earth women ..now i am wondering who complains a lot on the set.


I wonder too Swmc-I wonder if theres an "R"
in the month(or name)!!!!

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## swmc66

Whoever they are they were not in the night fire scenes
So it cannot be the actress who plays tracy,or carla, maddie One must be Rita. Its not Kevin.

----------


## swmc66

Whoever they are they were not in the night fire scenes
So it cannot be the actress who plays tracy,or carla, maddie One must be Rita. Its not Kevin.

----------

maidmarian (23-05-2015)

----------


## Cheetah

> Really down to earth women ..now i am wondering who complains a lot on the set.


Norris ..................

----------

maidmarian (23-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad to hear Beverly Callard hates the way Liz dresses.  I always wonder what the actors think when they have to wear terrible outfits!  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (23-05-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I'm glad to hear Beverly Callard hates the way Liz dresses.  I always wonder what the actors think when they have to wear terrible outfits!


Haha, it is good. I like how Liz's dress sense is part of her character - it wouldn't suddenly change overnight!

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I'm glad to hear Beverly Callard hates the way Liz dresses.  I always wonder what the actors think when they have to wear terrible outfits!


Haha, it is good. I like how Liz's dress sense is part of her character - it wouldn't suddenly change overnight!

----------


## tammyy2j

So Tony owns Steve's pub share and Carla owns Liz's pub share, how does Liz get a share back?

----------


## Perdita

Would Tony do the decent thing and return his share to Liz after his lies and cheating has been found out??

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015), lizann (25-05-2015), maidmarian (25-05-2015), tammyy2j (25-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

^ Maybe he does Perdita as Liz's new man is connected to the brewery so she must still be at the pub 




> Andrew Paul has been cast in the ITV soap as a brewery worker named Dan Jones who ends in trouble with the law.
> 
> The actor's contract with Coronation Street is for a few months initially, but the Mirror reports that it could grow into a long-term role.
> 
> His character Dan Jones is described as a ladies' man who Liz McDonald (Beverley Callard) romances after finding out that Tony Stewart has cheated on her with Tracy Barlow

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015), lizann (25-05-2015), maidmarian (25-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I would also like to know if the false name that Tony used to buy Steve's shares is valid and makes him the owner?

----------

maidmarian (25-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Corrieâs Liz McDonald finds a new man!
Liz McDonald angrily puts the past behind her in next weekâs Coronation Street as she moves on from cheating Tony Stewart. The lying love rat hasnât been seen on the cobbles since his affair with Tracy Barlow was exposed last week.
And in the wake of the fire Liz decides to cut him out of her life for good and start afresh by having papers drawn up making him a silent partner in the Rovers.
Liz is adamant that when he crawls out of hiding, she will be ready for him, but she is left fuming when she receives flowers from Tony with a note saying how sorry he is. When she hears how Tonyâs grovelling to Liz by sending flowers, spiteful Tracy gleefully reveals how Tony paid two thugs to put the frighteners on her.
Still reeling from yet another blow, Liz meets Erica for lunch at the Bistro and is flattered by the attentions of two brewery employees.
Nickâs jealous as Erica flirts with Paddy, while Liz and Dan get on famously and later Seanâs surprised to see Liz back at the Rovers with a new man on her arm.

----------

tammyy2j (04-06-2015)

----------


## Cheetah

> I would also like to know if the false name that Tony used to buy Steve's shares is valid and makes him the owner?


I Agree - but this is Soapland so real rules never seem to apply.

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015), Perdita (02-06-2015)

----------


## alan45

> I would also like to know if the false name that Tony used to buy Steve's shares is valid and makes him the owner?


I thought it was bought in a company name. Presumably if bought through a solicitor the i's would be dotted and the t's crossed.

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Liz was saying last night that Tony would be a very much sleeping partner so I guess it is legitimate

----------


## swmc66

I bet he is sole Director of Travis and Co. So is legit.

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015), Perdita (03-06-2015), tammyy2j (04-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I think you are right

----------

swmc66 (03-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Liz was saying last night that Tony would be a very much sleeping partner so I guess it is legitimate


Does Tony own 50% and Carla own 50%, Liz may not even have a job there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

She's never been one for letting a grudge go easily, so it will come as no surprise to Coronation Street viewers that Liz McDonald will attempt to get revenge on Tony Stewart in an upcoming plot.

Liz (Beverley Callard) was left humiliated earlier in the year after Tracy Barlow exposed her secret affair with Tony, along with their scheming.

Although Tony has been keen to get his relationship with Liz back on track since returning to Weatherfield, she has snubbed his reunion efforts.

However, a new storyline will see Liz vow revenge on Tony for wronging her previously, but her scheme may not go entirely according to plan.



Teasing Liz's revenge, Stuart Blackburn has now hinted that there could be some trouble ahead for the character.

"Liz is going to be looking to get her revenge on Tony," said the Corrie producer. "Good luck with that."

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2015), lizann (12-08-2015), maidmarian (12-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> She's never been one for letting a grudge go easily, so it will come as no surprise to Coronation Street viewers that Liz McDonald will attempt to get revenge on Tony Stewart in an upcoming plot.


About time!  

I'm going to be fuming if they ever make Liz desperate enough to get back together with Tony.  :Angry:

----------

lizann (12-08-2015), maidmarian (12-08-2015)

----------


## swmc66

As much as I love Liz why is she going from one man to another in a space of weeks.

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015), mariba (18-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> As much as I love Liz why is she going from one man to another in a space of weeks.


I think comfort over Deirdre dying and losing Tony and the pub

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> As much as I love Liz why is she going from one man to another in a space of weeks.


I hate them making her seem so desperate, and it's compounded by the fact that she immediately jumps to the conclusion she and Lloyd have a future together.  :Wal2l:

----------

lizann (18-08-2015), maidmarian (18-08-2015), mariba (18-08-2015), Perdita (18-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I hate them making her seem so desperate, and it's compounded by the fact that she immediately jumps to the conclusion she and Lloyd have a future together.


I agree-keep giving her the same story-line
again and again. They make her seem like
a gullible inexperienced much younger person.

Everyone makes mistakes but dont  keep
repeating same one. ! Its a long time
since she and Jim divorced. They should
give her a relationship that at least has a hope
of lasting for some time!

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## mariba

I actually liked her and Tony together. Why did they have to make Tony to betray and cheat her like that-especially with Tracy??! 
I'm sick of Tracy..

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

I actually liked her and Tony together. Why did they have to make Tony to betray and cheat her like that-especially with Tracy??! 
I'm sick of Tracy..

----------


## maidmarian

> I actually liked her and Tony together. Why did they have to make Tony to betray and cheat her like that-especially with Tracy??! 
> I'm sick of Tracy..


I dont like Tracy either and one thing to
be said for Liz is that she has seen through
Tracy-like a plate glass window-from the start.!

Regarding Tony -most women Lizs age and
experience ( and a lot of those quite a long
 younger)would have summed him up and
 either

Not got involved
or
Got involved but not taken him seriously
or 
Got involved but done unto him what
he would do unto  them BEFORE he got the chance.!!

If   it hadnt been Tracy -it would have been
 someone else!!

Thats really the  point being made about Liz - she
will have anyone rather than no one - and then
have unrealistic expectations of the relationship.

And the character could be written in a much
more positive way!!

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015), swmc66 (02-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

At last we have a definitive answer of who now owns the Rovers Return:




> This was information obtained by email straight from ITV's David Nugent:
> 
> *\"Many thanks for the e-mail about the ownership of the Rovers and I do hope the below clarify matters. 
> 
> Liz paid off the debts Steve had run up using Street Cars money. Steve then had a huge tax bill, which Tony paid off. He then also agreed to help pay for the wedding. Tony then pretended that all this strain on his finances had forced him into dodgy deals with loan sharks who were now threatening him with violence if he did not pay them back. Steve sold his half of the Rovers to Travis Ltd. (Tony's bogus company). Steve gave the proceeds to Tony, who effectively paid himself! Liz was about to sell her half of the Rovers to Carla but before they could sign on the dotted line, she learned of Tony's plan to get the pub. Therefore, Liz still owns her half of the pub, while Tony owns the other half.\"*
> 
> So there you have it straight from the studio. Liz does still own half of the pub and Tony owns the other half at the moment. We do know that Liz is trying to keep Tony out of it and we've suspected that she'll get back together with Tony only to get Steve's share back for him somehow.


Read more at: http://coronationstreetupdates.blogs...ve-answer.html

I love the idea of Liz getting Steve's share of the Rovers back from Tony.  I really want this to happen!  Go Liz!  :Cheer:

----------

maidmarian (01-09-2015), Perdita (01-09-2015), Rear window (02-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coming up on Coronation Street, Liz McDonald realises that a reunion with love cheat Tony Stewart will be far from straightforward.

Upcoming scenes will see Liz (Beverley Callard) contemplate a reconciliation with Tony, before finally throwing caution to the wind and acting on her feelings.

The pair have been apart since Liz discovered that Tony (Terence Maynard) cheated on her with Tracy Barlow, but her change of heart comes when she sees glimpses of his softer side once again.

After they spend an evening in town together, Tony begs Liz to give their relationship another go but she remains non-committal. 

Despite her resolve, Liz later finds herself unable to resist Tony's charms when he finds her in the Rovers back room. After Tony turns on the charm, they kiss passionately but are caught out by Liz's shocked granddaughter Amy (Elle Mulvaney).

Tony turns on the chart with Liz
Â© ITV
Tony turns on the charm with Liz

Amy catches a glimpse of Tony and Liz kissing 
Â© ITV
Amy sees Tony and Liz kissing

Amy sees Tony and Liz kissing 
Â© ITV
Amy sees Tony and Liz kissing

The moment is clearly an awkward one, but Amy soon becomes the least of their worries when Liz realises that their reunion is thwarted by obstacles.

Liz's biggest concerns surround her son Steve, who temporarily leaves Weatherfield due to Tony's constant presence at the pub.

While Michelle explains to Liz that seeing Tony around The Rovers sent Steve into a tailspin, Erica is also quick to warn him off her friend.

Overwhelmed with guilt over the impact Tony has had on Steve, Liz also faces pressure from Amy when the schoolgirl starts making veiled digs about the kiss she saw. Under strain, will Liz be forced to put a halt to her reunion with Tony?

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, November 9 at 7.30pm on ITV.


digitalspy

----------

maidmarian (01-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> who temporarily leaves Weatherfield[/B] due to Tony's constant presence at the pub.
> 
> While Michelle explains to Liz that seeing Tony around The Rovers sent Steve into a tailspin, Erica is also quick to warn him off her friend.
> 
> Overwhelmed with guilt over the impact Tony has had on Steve, Liz also faces pressure from Amy when the schoolgirl starts making veiled digs about the kiss she saw. Under strain, will Liz be forced to put a halt to her reunion with Tony?
> 
> Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, November 9 at 7.30pm on ITV.
> 
> 
> digitalspy


This must be the explanation for Simon GregsonÂ´s absence from Corrie for a while

----------

maidmarian (01-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Dazzle

Wednesday's episode confirmed to me that Liz intends to con Tony out of his share of the pub.  When Steve said Tony hasn't yet paid for his actions and Liz agreed, I could see a lightbulb going on in her head. I hope we're right about this!  :Thumbsup:

----------

lizann (05-11-2015), maidmarian (05-11-2015), Perdita (05-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

yes daz i agree, liz has a plan

----------

Dazzle (06-11-2015)

----------


## swmc66

She s such a good actress. I really felt her pain when she was with Tony at the bar. There is a good chemistry between these two characters  they play it so well.

----------


## lizann

i like tony shame he is leaving but glad liz getting even

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015), maidmarian (06-11-2015), Rear window (07-11-2015), sarah c (06-11-2015), swmc66 (06-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Beverley Callard is thanking her loyal fans for their support as she struggles with "the demons of depression".

The Liz McDonald actress opened up candidly and movingly about the subject of depression in a series of tweets on Wednesday (March 30).

"Been battling the demons of depression," she wrote. "One of the meds I'm on, has been stopped by pharmaceutical company, apparently it doesn't make money."


Callard was subsequently sent waves of support by Corrie viewers, who made sure the actress knew she was not alone in facing depression:


@Beverleycallard Stay Strong Bev! My dad suffered from it,it was horrible to see but there is light on the other side of the tunnel! Love u!
â Layton J Smith (@layt2000) March 30, 2016

Reacting to the supportive messages, she later tweeted: "I'm getting there!!!! Thanks so much for all your good wishes."


Callard​ has been signed off from work on Corrie for up to two months so she can focus on her health, reports The Sun.

Earlier this year, Callard encouraged others battling depression to "always talk" about their feelings so as not to keep them bottled inside.

Individuals who are affected by this story, please contact Samaritans on 08457 90 90 90 (www.samaritans.org) or Mind on 0300 123 3393 (www.mind.org.uk).


http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...of-depression/


So will she go off to Spain to stay with Andy when Steve returns?

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2016), lizann (31-03-2016), Rear window (01-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

hope she fights it and is back on the street soon,but her mental health should be her top priority, good on her speaking out

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2016), Perdita (31-03-2016), Rear window (01-04-2016), swmc66 (31-03-2016), tammyy2j (01-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have been forced to rework a number of scenes for Tony Stewart's funeral after Beverley Callard was signed off sick.

The actress, who plays Weatherfield's Liz McDonald, has been given two months off from the show after opening up about her depression battle.

It was revealed earlier this month that Liz's on-off partner Tony Stewart was being killed off off-screen, but she was due to be heavily involved in his funeral, which began filming last week.

However, Callard's break from the show has meant that certain key plots in the funeral scenes are being altered, with some being dropped altogether to cover her absence.

The Sun reports that Liz was even due to have a fight with Tony's son Jason at the service, but that has now had to be scrapped.

Fans rallied around to support Callard after she opened up candidly and movingly about the subject of depression in a series of tweets earlier this week.

"Been battling the demons of depression," she wrote. "One of the meds I'm on, has been stopped by pharmaceutical company, apparently it doesn't make money."

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2016), swmc66 (01-04-2016), tammyy2j (01-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Beverly Callard has opened up about her battle with depression after it was revealed she'd be taking a two-month break from Coronation Street to focus on her health.

The actress, who plays Liz McDonald, opened up to her fans on Twitter earlier this week, revealing that one of the meds she was taking has been stopped by the pharmaceutical company.

"The chemist said they didn't have it in stock, and initially I wasn't worried," she added to The Mirror. "But when I'd gone without Restandol for eight weeks, I knew I was sinking. It's the weirdest feeling to describe."

Callard also went on to reveal how the change to her prescription affected her at work.

"At first no one knew I was struggling," she said. "I wanted to keep it a secret. But I was getting worse and worse each day. I was getting ready in my dressing room and I couldn't take it anymore. 

"Liz had to be dressed up for a certain scene â she had to wear a PVC outfit. Fear took over and I started to cry. I thought, 'I'm not confident enough to put this on. I can't do it'."

She continued: "A few days later, I was behind the bar in the Rovers when depression swamped me like a big blanket. I thought, 'I'm not brave enough to do this today.'

"I was crying and one of the make-up girls said, 'You're not well, are you, darling?' 'No', I said. 'I'm really not'. Bosses then sent me home."

Callard has taken a break from the soap before in 2009 after suffering from a nervous breakdown but has continued to be honest and open about her battle with depression.

"There is so much stigma around mental illness, and that's the reason you have to talk about it," she said.

"Everything in my life is amazing and wonderful right now and you think, 'How can this happen to me again? Why?' I've got a wonderful husband, a fantastic family and a great job. I've got nothing to moan about whatsoever.

"But once you start to slide into that black hole you can't ever imagine being well again."

The actress revealed in the interview that her co-stars have been "amazing" in their support of her, adding that Kate Ford (Tracy Barlow) "could see I was at the end of my tether".

Callard's sick leave has prompted Coronation Street bosses to rework a number of scenes for Tony Stewart's funeral, which Liz McDonald was due to be heavily involved in.

But it doesn't look like Callard is going to be away from the cobbles for too long, as the actress also shared: "Fortunately - or unfortunately for some - I will be in those PVC miniskirts very soon. From what I'm told, Liz will be back with a bang. I can't wait

She added: "I want to say to people like me, 'You will get better â the only thing is, you've got to be strong enough to ask for help.' The stigma surrounding mental health is not as bad as it used to be, but we have a long way to go â and we've got to keep on fighting.

"If I can do it, anyone can."

Individuals who are affected by this story, please contact Samaritans on 08457 90 90 90 (www.samaritans.org) or Mind on 0300 123 3393 (www.mind.org.uk).


_Digital Spy_


I hope she gets better soon   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (03-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street legend Beverley Callard has opened up over her battle with depression in an inspiring and honest live TV interview, assuring fans that she'll be back on set soon.

The actress, who plays Rovers favourite Liz McDonald, appeared on ITV's This Morning today (April 6) following the recent news that she's been signed off work to focus on her health.

Callard has suffered with depression in the past, but experienced a new setback a few weeks ago when one of her medications was taken off the market for not being profitable. 

This led to struggles on set as the 59-year-old continued in her popular role as Liz, with the final straw coming when she saw her character's latest skimpy outfit.

Speaking today about what happened, Callard explained: "I lose confidence totally. To be honest, to play Liz - you've got to be very brave to put those clothes on, I have to tell you! 

"It was a PVC miniskirt and I just thought: 'Oh my goodness me'. Some days I think: 'Do I really have to wear this?' But that day I just thought: 'I just feel idiotic and maybe I'm not up for doing this anymore'. My confidence had just totally gone. 

"Then I looked around on the set and there were all these beautiful females and I just thought: 'I can't do it'. I sat on the Rovers stairs for a little while, while they were moving cameras. I was just crying silently and one of the make-up girls said: 'You need to go home'."

Callard went to see her regular GP and a consultant, but she struggled to get the help she needed until her former Coronation Street co-star Denise Welch - who has herself battled depression - recommended a London-based expert.

"I came to see a Professor John Studd and he's saved my life," Callard said. "He just got the [medication] balance right and he told me how I was feeling and he was bang on. 

"Denise Welch recommended him. We can go a year without talking to each other and then one of us will say: 'Hi, how are you?' She was amazing."

Callard urged anyone suffering similar problems to speak up and seek help. She also paid tribute to Coronation Street's former producer Stuart Blackburn, who granted her time off work as soon as he heard about her troubles.

She said: "Bosses need to be aware of it as well. I'm very fortunate that way. Stuart Blackburn our producer just said: 'You need some weeks out to get the medication right'. He understood straight away but many don't.

"I'm back [filming] on the 1st of May - in a PVC skirt I'm sure!"

Digital Spy

----------


## swmc66

Just saw old scenes with Liz. She has aged really well. Lovely woman

----------


## swmc66

I think that guy is the grandfather as well

----------


## Dazzle

> I think that guy is the grandfather as well


Has Liz just assumed he's the father?

----------


## Perdita

> Has Liz just assumed he's the father?


Did Mary not ask whether he is a single father when they were discussing him in the bar?

----------


## Perdita

Liz McDonald will temporarily depart Coronation Street next week and her exit storyline has now been confirmed.

Beverley Callard, who plays Rovers favourite Liz, has been signed off work temporarily to focus on her health.

The Grimshaws  have recently been rocked by the devastating news that Tony Stewart has passed away andTony's ex-partner Liz will hear about his passing tonight. However, Liz is soon facing another nasty shock when Tony's grieving son Jason publicly blames her for the tragedy.

Liz realises that Michelle lied to her
Â©  ITV

Tony died of a heart attack, but Jason will make it clear that he holds Liz responsible, believing that his father would still be alive if she hadn't made him leave Weatherfield. 

With Jason showing no signs of forgiving Liz anytime soon, she will soon make the big decision to head to Spain in a bid to escape the bad atmosphere.

Upcoming scenes will see Steve and Michelle discuss Liz's plans to head to Spain in the run-up to Tony's funeral.

Liz was initially meant to be heavily featured in Tony's funeral scenes, but bosses were forced to rework them because of Callard's break.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), maidmarian (27-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Andy McDonald in Spain is a god send for Corrie writers  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), lizann (28-04-2016), Perdita (28-04-2016), swmc66 (28-04-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Yes it helps. Having said that maybe the actor who plays Steve could still do his job with his arm / shoulder in a sling and they could say he fell down the cellar or something. If i was him i would return as soon as possible.

----------


## lizann

how did leggy liz get the job in the medical centre, seriously how, was it ever explained on screen, who gave her heads up to apply etc.,

----------


## Perdita

> how did leggy liz get the job in the medical centre, seriously how, was it ever explained on screen, who gave her heads up to apply etc.,


If there was any mention of the job going there, I have missed it.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Liz McDonald makes a surprising decision next week after she's offered a chance to come back to the Rovers Return already.

Liz has waved goodbye to the iconic pub and landed herself a new job at the medical centre, after selling up to Peter Barlow and Toyah Battersby.

Next week's episodes see Liz already starting to lose patience with her so-called fresh start, as bossy Moira is making her life a total misery at work.

When Eileen Grimshaw pays a visit to the practice, Liz confides in her about just how difficult she's finding it working with battleaxe Moira. Things only get worse when Liz then gets reprimanded for gossiping with one of the doctors when she should be working.


Liz McDonald continues to struggle at the medical centre in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Kind Liz later tries to extend an olive branch to Moira by giving her some advice, but she's told to mind her own business and concentrate on answering the phone. Charming!

Once Steve gets wind of his mum's troubles, he calls into the pub and begs Peter to give Liz some shifts behind the bar so she can get back where she belongs.

Peter reluctantly agrees and invites Liz back to The Rovers as a staff member, but she's too proud to accept the offer once she realises that he's only asking because of Steve.

Will Liz regret being so stubborn, or can she make a go of it at the medical centre?


Steve McDonald asks Peter Barlow to give Liz some shifts  in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Beverley Callard, who plays Liz, recently praised the big changes for her character by telling Inside Soap: "Instead of turning left in the studio, now I just turn right. It's great for me as an actress, as Steve and Liz end up living together in the flat above Streetcars.

"We're getting some proper McDonald scenes and they're so funny! I can't tell you much, apart from Steve is with a woman and Liz doesn't see any chemistry. She tells him, 'Steve, she's a nice girl, but if she doesn't put a snap in your celery, she isn't worth having'.

"And then Liz goes, 'I've seen more romantic kisses at Liza Minnelli's last wedding!' They do write some classics for Liz!"


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Liz McDonald makes a move which could earn her a shock comeback at the Rovers Return tonight (September 27).

Liz waved goodbye to the pub a few weeks ago after she and her son Steve sold up, passing the baton onto Peter Barlow and Toyah Battersby.

Life certainly hasn't been plain sailing for Liz since then, as she's struggled to adjust to her new job as receptionist at the medical centre.

The former landlady has also clashed with her strict boss Moira Pollock, who's now living under her roof too after splitting from her scammer husband.


Liz McDonald continues to struggle at the medical centre in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

In tonight's Corrie double bill, Liz is back on more familiar territory as she pays a visit to The Rovers and finds herself embroiled in a workplace dispute.

With Eva Price and Sean Tully suddenly at each other's throats, Liz steps in to give them a stern talking-to â leaving Toyah and Peter impressed by how she handles the situation.

Later on, a postcard arrives at Liz's flat featuring a heartfelt message from Peter and Toyah: "Please come back to us, we miss you."

Have the couple realised they need Liz's expertise behind the bar, and if so, will she be tempted to return? All will be revealed...

Speaking about leaving The Rovers in a recent Inside Soap chat, Beverley Callard â who plays her â commented: "Instead of turning left in the studio, now I just turn right. It's great for me as an actress, as Steve and Liz [are] living together in the flat above Streetcars.

"We're getting some proper McDonald scenes and they're so funny!"


Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (27-09-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Liz live in Erica's old flat over Dev's shop now with Moira?

----------


## lizann

liz back living with steve in flat over cab office and moira with them too now

----------


## lizann

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...a-price-scheme

liz fired

----------


## Perdita

In case anyone panics that Liz might be leaving permanently ... do not worry, she is only taking time out  :Smile: 

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...rd-exit-fears/

----------

tammyy2j (07-11-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street is reportedly lining up a shocking hit-and-run storyline for beloved character Liz McDonald this Christmas.

Liz (Beverley Callard) — who has most recently been plagued by a revenge plot from ex-husband Jim and supposed daughter Hannah (Hannah Ellis Ryan) — will only see her troubles worsen this holiday season when she's deliberately hit by a car, reports The Sun.

The tabloid claims that her ex-lover Johnny Connor (Richard Hawley) will be arrested for the crime, but there will be some suspicion that his jealous wife Jenny (Sally Ann Matthews) was actually behind the wheel.

The hit-and-run leads to a boycott of the Rovers Return by the Weatherfield locals, who refuse to drink at the pub until Johnny leaves. It's worth noting that this storyline hasn't been confirmed by the show quite yet.

However, Coronation Street boss Iain MacLeod recently promised that this year's Christmas Day episode will be one for the ages.

"It'll be a Christmassy Christmas," he said in October. "It'll have some big, heart-breaking stories within that, it'll have a big shock at the end and hopefully it'll be a surprising payoff to those stories."

With Nigel Havers's character Lewis Archer also tipped to be killed off in the New Year, the next few months certainly seem to be quite a turbulent time on the cobbles.

Any fans worried that this car accident might prove fatal for Liz shouldn't be too concerned. A Corrie spokesperson confirmed to* Digital Spy* just this week that there are no indications that she'll be leaving the show.

----------

tammyy2j (07-11-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

It will be Hannah not Johnny or Jenny

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...overs-sacking/

Glad that the silly phone tracking is going to be over ..

----------


## Perdita

Liz finds out the truth about hit and run .... will she tell the police???

----------


## Perdita

https://www.ok.co.uk/celebrity-news/...FOIfWZjtqxEdVM

She is leaving ....  :Sad:

----------

parkerman (18-11-2019), tammyy2j (19-11-2019)

----------


## parkerman

> https://www.ok.co.uk/celebrity-news/...FOIfWZjtqxEdVM
> 
> She is leaving ....


A great opportunity for Simon Gregson to pull funny faces and talk in a silly voice.....

----------

Snagglepus (18-11-2019)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Beverley Callard has quit the soap after 30 years of playing the unofficial Queen of the cobbles, Liz McDonald.

In a recent interview with OK! magazine, the actress revealed that she informed ITV bosses of her plans to leave earlier this month.

Recalling the moment, she said: "I was in shock, I felt totally numb," before adding: "Iâve been told Liz is going to go with one hell of a bang. I can't wait!"

ITV today confirmed the news, adding that Callard will be leaving the show at the end of her current contract. Liz McDonald will be seen on screen until summer 2020.

MD of Continuing Drama and Head of ITV in the North John Whiston said: âWith the character of Liz, Beverley Callard has gifted to Coronation Street 30 years of brilliant drama, comedy and everything in between.

"Whether itâs sharing a wicked joke with Eileen, raising an arch eyebrow behind the bar of the Rovers or giving some feckless man the full force of her tongue, Liz is a true Coronation Street icon.

âAnd while we wish Bev well when she leaves to take on new challenges mid next year, hopefully Weatherfield hasnât seen the last of Liz!â

In the interview with OK!, Callard revealed that she's taking to the stage with The Thunder Girls, a highly-revered comedy play starring four 50-plus women.


Digital Spy

----------

Ruffed_lemur (18-11-2019), tammyy2j (19-11-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> https://www.ok.co.uk/celebrity-news/...FOIfWZjtqxEdVM
> 
> She is leaving ....


Unless she is killed off, she could return 

"one hell of a bang" for her exit?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street boss Iain MacLeod has teased a "horrific" upcoming story which will affect several families on the cobbles.

Speaking to Inside Soap, MacLeod referenced the fallout from Tracy Barlow cheating on partner Steve MacDonald with Paula and said it will lead to Steve realising he does love Tracy.

But after the pair get their relationship on to its strongest footing, MacLeod revealed that "something will happen that has the most far-reaching impact of any story we've done since I've been on the show."

He continued: "Something horrific occurs that draws in a few different clans on the Street, and forces them to deal with the hardest thing anyone would ever have to deal with."

The storyline will also lead to the exit of Liz McDonald, after Beverley Callard revealed in November she was quitting the soap after 30 years.

"The idea is that Liz attempts to so something heroic for her son as a result of this story I'm hinting at for Steve and Tracy," MacLeod said.

"Her efforts probably go slightly wrong in a way that will corrupt her relationship with Steve and ultimately determine that the best place for her is not in Weatherfield."

MacLeod has also promised he has something big planned for the soap's 60th anniversary later this year.


Digital Spy


_Does not look like Liz will be killed off...._

----------


## Perdita

Beverley Callard has filmed her last scenes for Corrie  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Beverley Callard has reportedly filmed her final scenes for the ITV soap.

The actress who portrays Liz McDonald confirmed quite some time ago that she would be departing the cobbles.

However, there was little information known at the time about when her exit would occur or what it would entail.

According to The Sun, Beverley is no longer under contract with Corrie, and has filmed her final scenes.

A source said: ?Liz' s time on the cobbles is over.

She hasn't been killed off so there is always potential for a return but she is definitely done for now.

On Liz's exit, Corrie boss Ian MacLeod previously told Metro.co.uk: We want it to be big and heroic and befitting of a character of that long-standing in the show and she's a tough woman Liz McDonald so we wanted to do something that was reflective of that rather than anything where she sort of goes out on a low ebb.

It's still in the planning stages but a lot about of what Bev said in her interview about she's going out with a bang and were certainly not killing her off, all of that is true.

But in terms of the detail of it, TBC, but it will be some heroic effort to save Steve from the nightmare in which he finds himself.

----------


## tammyy2j

Liz is in Spain, is her exit connected to Andy?

----------


## Perdita

> Liz is in Spain, is her exit connected to Andy?


I imagine so ..

----------


## Perdita

According to The Sun, Beverley Callard has already left without an exit scene .... bit disappointing for an actress after such a long time on a show but I guess this stupid virus has changed many lives  :Sad:

----------

tammyy2j (17-08-2020)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...-callard-left/

Liz in Spain never to return or not for a long while according to the above article

----------


## lizann

bev is going on im a celeb

----------

